# JEB's Head Hunter pattern



## caveman168

After reading the article about JEB's Head Hunter chokes in GON, and also being from Hazlehurst myself I just had to give it a try. Jimmy sent me a .655 choke through the mail that he thought would be money for my gun / shell combo, but it turned out to be a bust. I gave him a call and told him that I would be down there hunting on Sat and needed him to help me, and he obliged. Well he did have a little harder time than usual with my gun, which didn't surprise me at all, ( I have never been happy with the pattern of this gun.) but after trying 4 different constrictions and about four different type / shot size of shells he finally got it right. I am now a believer in Jimmy's product. My shotgun finally shot a pattern I was proud of, 208 hits in a 10" circle; 444 in  a 20" circle; and 96% of the shot in a 30" circle at 40 yards with a 3" shell. Jimmy spent an hour and a half with me and wasn't satisfied until we had achieved optimum results for my gun. I ended up with a .650 and #7 Hevi Shot brand. The .650 was the choke that Jimmy hunted with all season and he was going to leave to go get me a brand new one but I told him that I was happy with his choke and thats the one I wanted to keep. Jimmy is a fine fella and a hard working man that has stumbled upon something that I think he's going to go far with. Bass Pro and Cabelas are talking to him right now, he just has to get enough chokes built. I didn't take a picture of the Nitro 5,6,7 Hevi's that I shot, but it shot extremely tight in a 5" circle but only had 174 hits in the 10" circle. I could really shoot either one and devastate a bird. I saw the best pattern shot at his range, of course it came from a 3.5" shell and I cant remember the gun but it shot 270 something in a 10" circle and about 93% of the shot in a 20" circle. Just thought I would share my experience with Jimmy. If you cant make the drive to go to his range, he told me that he will pay the shipping both ways until your satisfied (I hope that offer still stands.)


----------



## caveman168

Also a lot of the pellet hits that you see in the pictures are double and triple pellet hits that you cant tell from looking at those pictures.


----------



## holler tree

you got any contact info ? I patterned my gun today after making a hit but no kill at 40 yds and it is terrible. thanks


----------



## caveman168

Same thing happened to me. Jimmy's cell is 912-347-0709.


----------



## holler tree

thanks


----------



## fountain

btw caveman, what gun?


----------



## caveman168

fountain said:


> btw caveman, what gun?



Plain ole 870 3" mag with 28" barrell. He gets $120.00 for the chokes, not $150.00 When you consider the initial shipping he paid, the 1.5 hrs he spent with me, and the two nitros and two hevi shot shells that I shot that belonged to him he didnt make a whole lot of money on me. That is also a very impressive pattern you have there, please post results after you try JEBs.


----------



## caveman168

Keep in mind that my pattern is from a 3" shell. I saw some pretty amazing patterns at his range from 3.5's.


----------



## icdedturkes

208 will for sure get it done, but for that type of money that is not impressive at all. Also considering you went through a few chokes to get that type of performance.. Even with a 3 inch shell better numbers are available at a much lesser price if you so desire better numbers..


----------



## caveman168

icdedturkes said:


> 208 will for sure get it done, but for that type of money that is not impressive at all. Also considering you went through a few chokes to get that type of performance.. Even with a 3 inch shell better numbers are available at a much lesser price if you so desire better numbers..



Well I was sold because I have never seen any better, but I am definatley not a choke expert, I wish I could have seen better patterns than his before I bought one. Also I dont know any other way to get the right combo other than trial and error. All i have to say is that it was very good for my gun and I was impressed. As far as the money goes at 120 dollars he is 20 dollars higher than Rhino's


----------



## caveman168

fountain said:


> 208 will get it done for sure, but im pretty sure you could get better patterns..but that's up to you.  The 232 out of the old browning was a 3" load.  For a 3.5" gun I like to shoot for over 300 in a 10" circle at 40.  The nitros give it and the 7s, the 6s slightly less..bit I stick with nitros and hevi for now til I get my tss in.
> 
> If you are interested in trying for more, please pm me and I will help you out..I personally would like to see a test here..I will split shell cost to boot.  Btw.. you ever get around the vidalia area?



PM Sent!


----------



## gobblinglawyer

Those patterns are great but a little too tight for me.

I like mine a little more open so when a jittery bird pops out at 15 yards I'm not shooting a rifle like pattern at him.


----------



## rex upshaw

You guys are a bunch of choke junkies. My jellyhead works just fine and cost a fraction of what these custom jobs are selling for.


----------



## fountain

they tight, but thats why i shoot a red dot.  my wife killed one sunday with her mossy at 11 yards and blew his head off...so yea its tight and you gotta be on him good.

the jelly head is a fine choke and are a little less that the sumtoy..not by much though, others substantially.  i like to explore my options with my guns and see what it will/can do with various loads.  knowing your gun and its capabilities is a must imo.


----------



## huntingonthefly

Awesome choke. I've heard a lot of good reports from area hunters. I frequent Googes a lot when I'm in town. My son's best friend, Corey Googe is mentioned in the article, which is where I get a lot of feedback. They cost a bit more but you can't expect one of our hometown boys to compete with the bigger folks yet. I heard he just got a order for 5,000 from Cabela's so expect lower prices next year, which will help him be more competitive. They found out Hevi- Shot is doing better than the Nitros too in some guns. If any guys out of town are interested, call Jimmy at the number posted in the earlier post. I'm sure he would be happy to meet you or at very least stop by Googes in Hazlehurst.


----------



## fountain

I would like to see what they are doing in the 835s.  Im not that far from then and would like to go shoot and see. They may not be shooting much now with turkey season out.


----------



## DOUGLASCOUNTYDEERHUNTER

*Mr. Sears is cutting one for....*

I have a discontinued Remington 453 (if anyone has any info on it I am all ears) that I like, but has a horrible pattern with the stock "extra-full" turkey choke.  He is making one for me and said if it didn't work out I could get another diamter!  So far, so good!  Iam anxious to try it out next week!!  I will updat after shooting.


----------



## bossgobbler

*Jebs*

I think I heard that Bobby won a division at the turkey still shoot the other week in South Carolina.   I met them at the GON blast, very nice guys!  I plan on going to Hazelhurst to try some of their chokes.


----------



## sman

I got the email from the NWTF that he won the NATIONAL hunter division out of over something like 200 entrys.  Wow is all I can say.  Did it with his choke, HeviShot #6, a scope, and a Browning BPS.  Great for him!!!  He is a going to be a busy man come Feb and March!!!


----------

